

Ask HN: Looking for an All-Star Intern? [Bay Area] - ryaneager

Are you looking for an intern to knock your socks off? Your search is over.<p>What I bring:<p>------------------<p>+ Available 30+ hours a week<p>+ Knowledge of Java, C, Python, Ruby<p>+ Can learn new languages quickly<p>+ Excited to learn new technologies and languages<p>+ Quick study (Show me once and I have it)<p>+ Excellent creative problem solver<p>+ Hard and dedicated worker<p>+ First hand experience with hard deadlines and willing to stay late to meet them<p>LinkedIn: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;ryaneager<p>Email: Ryan.Eager@Gmail.com
======
gaze
This isn't a resume. This is you saying nice things about yourself.

